# OBX/Avon surf fishing questions



## KingKyle (Mar 22, 2014)

I am going to be at Avon Beach next week and I have never been. I will be mostly surf fishing but may bring my fishing kayak. Is the ocean too rough for kayak fishing at Avon? Are there any calm inlets where big drum are caught that I could kayak fish at? Would like to know the best area to kayak fish and surf fish! Also I would like to surf cast spoons and lures from the beach. Is this area a good spot to surf cast? Any techniques, lures, bait, and good fishing areas would be greatly appreciated! I won't be driving on the beach though...


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

The answers to all those questions and many more are contained in the pages of this forum, my son. Seek and ye shall find..............


----------



## KingKyle (Mar 22, 2014)

That takes to long....


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

KingKyle said:


> That takes to long....


So does learning the art of surf fishing... But it's worth it...


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Oregon Inlet or near Bonner bridge, IMO


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

KingKyle said:


> That takes to long....


That's a dumb thing to say, good luck getting info...
Moose


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

KingKyle said:


> That takes to long....


WOW

WOW, I'm from Iowa "now" and I know more about where to go on OBX than you do and its all because I have spent a little "time" and read posts from:
Surfchunker
Garboman
Drumdumb
AbuMike.....................................................................................................................................

These guys have spent a lifetime on the beach.

Learn to read the beach. It will tell you where to fish.

With 9 posts you need to change your name and try again.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

KingKyle said:


> That takes to long....


Well..... fishing may not be for you.
Maybe golf? You won't have to leave MB for that! And plenty of strippers to catch!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> And plenty of strippers to catch!


"Strippers" are too expensive ... Fishing is much cheaper !


----------



## KingKyle (Mar 22, 2014)

I surf fish quite often. My family has had a beach house in Holden for 30 years, and a river house on the Little Pee Dee for over 50 years, and we owned a lake house on Lake Wateree for almost 20. I have fished different water all my life but have never been to OBX. I thought I would ask a general question and get some actual answers on my thread rather than have to hunt through a bunch of other threads for bits and pieces. I didn't realize there was a bunch of assholes that would rather spend the time to post negative trash talk, than to actually answer my questions. You all took the time to comment but didn't have the decency to take the time to just answer my questions. I have probably spent 10 times as much time as all of you on the water and have more knowledge than all of you combined. Of course I already researched the area but was looking for up to date information for the time I will be there. What a bunch of losers you are.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Well you took the time to tell us how great you are. Thanks.

I don't live on the Outer Banks, or fish there. But if I was going there I would feverishly search this very website and plenty of others for the same kind of information you are looking for.
They have been answered many, many, many times before you and will be answered many more after you. If I lived and fished there I would help you out, but I am a dumbass. The word 'Avon' produced 16 pages of results alone on this site, here is the link to the results.

Most of the fisherman on the internet don't often post about what they are catching or where, if you had not noticed. I often do, but again I am a dumbass and fish at a ****ty pier, that's the kind of guy I am. 
The old never tell where you are catching fish and on what applies. The structure of the beach changes as well, so where they caught fish last week could be a wasteland for you.
Takes a while to get were you can outcast, outbait, and outfish others, why should they give you a jumpstart without you willing to do about a few hours of hard googlefu?


----------



## KingKyle (Mar 22, 2014)

Because it is a big beach and a huge ocean and if I was fishing next to you I would quickly figure out what you were using for bait and any other technique you have that is catching fish, if you were that is. If I am going somewhere fishing and you are not then why would someone worry about what I catch. If you or anyone thinks that you can't share knowledge freely then you are a sad fisherman in my book. If I am catching fish I let others know so they can share in the bounty. If you are worried that I am going to catch a fish in your secret spot with your secret rig and bait then you probably are not a knowledgeable fisherman anyway and I would rather not get bogus information from those types of people anyways. I grew up asking someone I passed in my one man boat if they caught anything and what they were using because that is how my Grandad did it. All the old riverrats would tell him without pause. It is funny this is a site for that same interaction out of the water yet not the same. A website that members want you to Google info and research rather than answering the question.


----------



## KingKyle (Mar 22, 2014)

moose22dog said:


> That's a dumb thing to say, good luck getting info...
> Moose


Umm no it isn't if you are on a site where people ask questions. Apparently this is a site where you only get answers by googling and searching through hundreds of old threads. Yet this sites name is not google...


----------



## KingKyle (Mar 22, 2014)

I am always learning the art of fishing. Maybe some of you old timers who seem to think you already hold all the knowledge should learn the art of teaching. Pass it on instead of holding on to it.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

KingKyle said:


> I am going to be at Avon Beach next week and I have never been. I will be mostly surf fishing but may bring my fishing kayak. Is the ocean too rough for kayak fishing at Avon? Are there any calm inlets where big drum are caught that I could kayak fish at? Would like to know the best area to kayak fish and surf fish! Also I would like to surf cast spoons and lures from the beach. Is this area a good spot to surf cast? Any techniques, lures, bait, and good fishing areas would be greatly appreciated! I won't be driving on the beach though...


To clarify I'm not the end all,know it all surf fisherman.. I mostly fish piers and boats,but do surf fish and have many friends that do as well.. 

If you have never been to Avon Beach,research a bit as these folks have told you,it can help.. 

Bringing a yak is a great idea,because sound side is loaded with options.. There are quite a few places behind the villages that can produce fish such as specks,pups,flounder.. There are a couple that can produce big drum in the sound,but you'll have to extend the amount of yaking time to get to them.. You may be in conflict with boats in those spots as well,and may not be welcomed with a guide trying to put his clients on big drum there... Mainly because inlets are treacherous,currents tides and wind conditions can make for disaster,I would not recommend a yak going out in them.. They can be super spots for big drum earlier in the year,but even then I would not recommend a yak in those spots,you know "gunfight with a knife"....You say you can't drive the beach,so that eliminates Buxton Point with the yak,or casting to Spanish and bluefish there.. In recent days there have been schools of Spanish going down Avon Beach.. Stingsilver and many imitations of that lure can be found in all the tackle shops here,Frank and Frans will be close to where you are... Not sure if pier fishing is off your radar or you just do not indulge..?? But,there have been a bunch of nice Spanish caught off Avon Pier in the past few days.. Those were all caught on "gotcha plugs",which are sold at the pier and all tackle shops locally as well.. Some big seamullet have also been caught along that beach,but you did not mention them as well.. Bigger ones caught mostly on sandfleas,medium to small mostly caught with bloodworms and shrimp..

I gave you a taste of what can be found,there are many others on here too numerous to list that can give you more info.. Many of these posters have taken to your post as abrasive.. You do know the old saying about "honey and vinegar" right??


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

KingKyle said:


> I am going to be at Avon Beach next week and I have never been. I will be mostly surf fishing but may bring my fishing kayak. Is the ocean too rough for kayak fishing at Avon? Are there any calm inlets where big drum are caught that I could kayak fish at? Would like to know the best area to kayak fish and surf fish! Also I would like to surf cast spoons and lures from the beach. Is this area a good spot to surf cast? Any techniques, lures, bait, and good fishing areas would be greatly appreciated! I won't be driving on the beach though...


Just a primer for the beach/pier area where you'll be....http://www.outerbanks.com/avon-fishing-pier.html
I don't yak, so no help there, but I have surf fished the Avon beaches over the years. Ain't as good fishing as the good ol' days, but a trip never went by without at least a look-see of the Avon beaches. We do the 4WD thing, but I wouldn't miss the chance at a walkover inspection, no matter where I was staying.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Kyle, I feel bad that my initial response to your questions kind of set you up for what followed. I wasn't trying to be a wise-ass. Your questions are not unreasonable, but since I'm not a kayak guy and never fished the Avon area, the only thing I could suggest was to search the forum. I probably shouln't have responded at all, May have prevented all the crap you caught, sorry. I hope you have a great week fishing.


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

Stop in Frank & Fran's and ask Ginger where to yak(in the sound) and what to throw in the surf. You'll find plenty to catch.


----------



## KingKyle (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks to those of you who took the time to answer my questions. I will post some pics next week of the bounty I plan on pulling in.


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

seems to me "king" there's only one asshole on this thread...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

DANtheJDMan said:


> WOW
> 
> WOW, I'm from Iowa "now" and I know more about where to go on OBX than you do and its all because I have spent a little "time" and read posts from:
> Surfchunker
> ...


Oh I don't think I'm qualified to be in that bunch of Guys, I do catch a good bit of fish but those guys are on a whole different level. I just like to share and help others


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

surfchunker said:


> Oh I don't think I'm qualified to be in that bunch of Guys, I do catch a good bit of fish but those guys are on a whole different level. I just like to share and help others


You sold me the first real surf rod I ever bought.
I keep it as a backup now because after I got the fever I had to have something better.
I'm the proud owner of a 40-405 Hatteras Special and someday intend to use it for drum fishing. 
I have always enjoyed your posts and information. 
I fished 43 this summer and cought a bunch of small pomps and a few short flounder and some sea mullet. The weather sucked all week (first few days of August) but it was fishing OBX. We still had a great time. We stayed at Drumdumbs.
Maybe see you on the sand next time.
Keep up the great posts.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

that's a killer drum rod. we will be back down Oct 4-11 for some drumin'


----------



## jb1edlover (Jun 12, 2010)

This is really a great site and the information is there. Take time to read it and learn. Heck I'm 42 yrs old and been fishing the NC coast for 35+ years and can catch fish with the best of them........ however I learn something everytime I go out. Personal obeservations are the best learning tool you'll find. Approach someone and flat ask them "can you show me how..." Never say, "Move over I want to catch what your catching..." Sometimes it's luck. You can use the same bait, fish in the same spot and heck even use their pole and you won't get anything. I'm not a big "outerbanks fisherman" but when I read the first comment I was puzzled, then when I read, "I don't have time for that..." I was like, I wouldn't give him any advice. Granted you can't always take internet postings for face value that came across as "arrogant" to me. I've helped tons of new fishermen on piers and the surf. I've given out lots of information but I'm always watching what others are doing as well.... When (if I make it that far) I'm 80 years old I'll still be trying to learn to be a better fisherman.


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

jb1edlover said:


> This is really a great site and the information is there. Take time to read it and learn. Heck I'm 42 yrs old and been fishing the NC coast for 35+ years and can catch fish with the best of them........ however I learn something everytime I go out. Personal obeservations are the best learning tool you'll find. Approach someone and flat ask them "can you show me how..." Never say, "Move over I want to catch what your catching..." Sometimes it's luck. You can use the same bait, fish in the same spot and heck even use their pole and you won't get anything. I'm not a big "outerbanks fisherman" but when I read the first comment I was puzzled, then when I read, "I don't have time for that..." I was like, I wouldn't give him any advice. Granted you can't always take internet postings for face value that came across as "arrogant" to me. I've helped tons of new fishermen on piers and the surf. I've given out lots of information but I'm always watching what others are doing as well.... When (if I make it that far) I'm 80 years old I'll still be trying to learn to be a better fisherman.


Well said sir, well said!


----------

